# Foam Sources - courtesy of Allen H:)



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a list of EPS manufacturers so I can get foam anywhere in the country when Im on an unfamiliar haunt site, I just typed in seattle and they came up first in my excell sheet.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Any idea where a guy can get those blocks in Long Island NY?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

here you go about 30 min away

http://www.polymoldingcorp.com/


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

You the man Allen!


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

Any idea for the bloocks in Cleveland, Ohio?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I dont know the layout of Ohio, but I bet one is these is decently close.

Knauf Polystyrene
2725 Henkle Dr
Lebanon, OH 45036
(513) 932-6923
www.knaufusa.com

Plymouth Foam Inc
126 New Pace Rd
Newcomerstown, OH 43832
(740) 498-4181
www.plymouthfoam.com

Plymouth Foam
1 Southern Gateway St
Gnadenhutten, OH 44629
(740) 254-1180
www.plymouthfoam.com


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

wow...you are the man Allen thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Whats your list say for Michigan. Last year I seen a truck load of 6 inch thick foam sheet go by. They had to come from someplace in state.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL here ya go;
Arvron Inc
4720 Clay Avenue Southwest
Grand Rapids, MI 49548-3071
(616) 530-1888
www.arvron.com

Atlas EPS
8240 Byron Center Ave SW
Byron Center, MI 49315
(616)-889-5264

www.falconfoam.com

Harbor Foam INC
2950 Prairie Street Southwest
Grandville, MI 49418-2693
(616) 855-8150
www.harborfoaminc.com

Michigan Foam Products Inc
1820 Chicago Drive Southwest
Wyoming, MI 49519-1209
(616) 452-9611
www.michiganfoam.com

Team Industries Inc / R-Control
4580 Airwest Dr SE
Kentwood, MI 49512
(616) 698-2001
www.teamindustries.com


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Allen hate to keep adding to your list, but what about Virginia? I want to do a cave entrance this year.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Any up my way in Toronto, Ontario, Canada? Thanks!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

here you go

Cellofoam North America Inc
8531 Jamison Lane
Fredericksburg, VA 22407-8745
(540) 834-0011
www.cellofoam.com

Cellofoam North America Inc
16 Baron Park Rd
Fredericksburg, VA 22405
(540) 373-4445
www.cellofoam.com

Geo Tech Systems Corporation
9912 Georgetown Pike
Great Falls, VA 22066
(703) 757-0118
www.geosyscorp.com

Georgia Foam Inc
57 Joseph Mills Dr
Fredericksburg, VA 22408
(540) 373-1800
www.gafoam.com

Insulated Building Systems
326 McGhee Rd
Winchester, VA 22603
(800) 775-9424

www.teamindustries.com

Tri State Foam Products Inc
445 Industrial Park Rd
Ridgeway, VA 24148
(276) 638-3592
www.tri-state-foam.com


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.foamconcepts1.com/index.php thats Ontario


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I hate to pile on, but ive been looking for a foam supplier forever, I cant seem to find anything in my area, could you, would you, pretty please with a cherry on top check if you have anything for Utah? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Its a big state and there are only two. Are you close to another states border? Wait... your in salt lake! I have a supplier there.

Marko Foam Products, INC.
2940 Directors Row
Salt Lake City, UT 84104-4549
(801) 972-1354
www.markofoam.com


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I need something in the Los Angeles area - foam mart is overcharging massively! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This is all I have for CA...they regulate heavy there.

Ach Foam Technologies LLC
9850 Siempre Viva Rd
Chula Vista, CA 91911
619-671-0749
www.achfoam.com

Astrofoam Molding Co
4117 Calle Tesoro
Camarillo, CA 93012
(805) 482-7276
www.astrofoam.com

Epsilon Foam Corp
748 N Mackiver
Azusa, CA 91702
(626) 334-5358

.

Falcon Foam
7700 Irvine Center Drive
Irvine, CA 92618-3047
www.falcongeofoam.com

Insulfoam
5635 Schaefer Ave
Chino, CA 91710
(909) 591-7425
www.insulfoam.com

Knauf Fiberglass
3100 Ashby Rd
Shasta Lake, CA 96019
(530) 275-9665
www.knaufusa.com

Progressive Foam Technologies
14104 Towne Ave
Los Angeles, CA 90061
(310) 515-6849
www.progressivefoam.com

Pro Wall Building Products
301 Lombard St
Oxnard, CA 93030
(805) 983-8283
www.prowall.com

Western Insulfoam
1155 Business Park Dr
Dixon, CA 95620
(707) 678-6900
www.insulfoam.com


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

You rock! Thanks so much!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Allen,
Hate to be a pain, What about Erie, PA? I wouldn't ask, but you got me addicted to corpsing via heatgun, so technically your an 'enabler' hahaha

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I have also been looking for huge sheets of dock foam forever...I saw the prior post from the member in NY. Do you have any other foam businesses on your list in NJ?? Thanks :jol:


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Pennsylvania

Carpenter Co
57 Olin Way
Allentown, PA 18106
(610) 366-5110
www.carpenter.com

Insulation Corp of America
2571 Mitchell Ave
Allentown, PA 18103
(610) 791-4200
www.insulationcorp.com

Opco
Harrison Ave W
Latrobe, PA 15650
724-537-9300
www.opcodirect.com

Thermal Foams Inc
20 Leonberg Road
Cranberry Twp, PA (724) 742-1200
www.thermalfoams.com


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

NJ Foam (some PA because they serve the area)
F.P. Woll & Co. - Philadelphia, PA (Serving New Jersey - Northern) 
Distributor, Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
Custom manufacturer & distributor of expanded polystyrene (EPS) foam for packaging applications. Other types of foam include polyethylene foam, convoluted polyurethane foam sheets, rolls & planks & polypropylene foam. Capabilities include die cutting, saw cutting, hot-wire cutting, hot-wire fabrication, ... assembly & sheeting.
www.fpwoll.com/html/custom_foam.html

Salesmaster Corporation - Fairless Hills, PA (Serving New Jersey - Northern) 
Distributor, Custom Manufacturer
Distributor of plastic foam including polyester foam, expanded polystyrene (EPS) foam, polyethylene foam & polyurethane (sheets & rolls) foam. Industries served include aerospace, aviation, automotive & aquatic automotive.
salesmastercorp.com/isc/packaging-materials...

Complete Packaging & Shipping Supplies, Inc. - Freeport, NY (Serving New Jersey - Northern) 
Distributor, Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
Manufacturer & distributor of packaging foam. Stock & custom foam, foam fabrication & blow molding. EPS, PE, PP & hybrid ethers for food, cosmetic, medical & industrial applications.
67.199.38.10/shop/category.asp?catid=8

Madison Polymeric Engineering - Branford, CT (Serving New Jersey - Northern) 
Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
Custom fabricated & lightweight closed cell foam. Available in a variety of densities to fit your particular need. Uses include: Protective packaging, insulating containers, interior carton spacers & material handling applications. EPS is available in sheets or in custom shapes.
www.madpoly.com/thermal.html

Foam Pack Industries - Springfield, NJ 
Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
Custom manufacturer of expanded polystyrene (EPS) & polyurethane foam products including protective packaging & box liners & coolers. Fabricating & molding capabilities to meet exact requirements. Pharmaceutical packaging for all delicate instruments & medications. Box liners & coolers available for ... a variety of applications from medical to gourmet food transportation. Molded & fabricated corners to suit all packaging needs.
www.foampackindustries.com/home.html

Cryopak, a TCP Reliable Company - Edison, NJ 
Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
ISO 9001:2000 certified custom manufacturer of expanded polystyrene (EPS) foam. Expanded polystyrene foam is suitable for pharmaceuticals, electronics, biotechnology, X-ray systems & food & furniture industries. Foam parts, unusual shapes, polyurethane foam & hollow-foam tubes are also available.
www.cryopak.com/protected-profile-parts-pac...

Wrap-N-Pack - Farmingdale, NY (Serving New Jersey - Northern) 
Distributor, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
Authorized distributor of expanded polystyrene (EPS) foam, corrugated boxes & protective packaging. Stock & custom light weight polyethylene foam rolls available in various widths & thickness. Foam sheets, foam corners, foam pouches, custom designed foam cushions and molds. Surface & edge protectors. ... Instapak® Foam-In-Place. All foams also available in antistatic to reduce ESD.
Brand Names: Cell-Aire, Instapak, Sealed Air
www.wrapnpack.com/oscommerce/index.php?cPat...

Quality Foam Packaging, Inc. - Lake Elsinore, CA (Serving New Jersey - Northern) 
Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer
Woman-owned, HUBZone certified custom manufacturer & distributor of molded polystyrene & expanded polystyrene (EPS) foam. Available in densities from 1 pcf to 4 pcf, flexural strengths from 29 psi to 125 psi, tensile strengths from 31 psi to 108 psi, shear strengths from 31 psi to 175 psi & compression ... from 13 psi to 80 psi. Foam fabricating capabilities include water jet cutting, hot wire cutting, die cutting, thermoforming, profiling & slitting. Polystyrene foam is made in the USA.
Brand Names: Dow
www.qualityfoam.com/expanded-polystyrene.as...

Beck Packaging Corp. - Allentown, PA (Serving New Jersey - Northern) 
Distributor, Custom Manufacturer
Distributor of industrial packaging foam products in materials including expanded polystyrene EPS, polyethylene & urethane. Foam products include sheets, rolls, bags, peanuts & shapes. Foam materials also include polyethylene, polypropylene, Styrofoam & cellulose. Foam packaging products are available ... in regular & anti-static types in different grades & dimensions.
Brand Names: Cell-Aire, Flopak, Instapak, Microfoam, Void Kraft
www.beckpackaging.com/packaging_materials.h...

New Industrial Foam - Plainfield, NJ 
Distributor, Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
Manufacturer of expanded polystyrene (EPS) plastic foam. Specialty foam include fire retardant, military specification, anti-static, acoustical, insulation & filter. Services include band saw cutting, die cutting, laminating, egg crate/convoluting & contract assembling/packaging, serving commercial, ... industrial & interior packaging industries for boxes, cartons, cases & fragile product applications.
Brand Names: Ethafoam
www.newindustrialfoam.com/services.nxg

Rempac LLC. - Rochelle Park, NJ 
Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
ISO 9001:2000 certified custom manufacturer of foam. Custom engineered foam products are available for specific applications, markets & industries including housewares, hardware, automotive, building products, military related industries, sporting goods & protective cushion packaging. A wide variety ... of materials can be created included abrasive coated sponges, cellulose sponges, micro-cellular urethanes, non-woven fibers, open-cell polyurethane foams ether & ester, open-cell sponge rubber, rebounded & reticulated polyethylene foams, silicone carbide UM & PTFE safe scrubber coated sponges. PPAP, PFMEA & other quality assurance tools are utilized in the manufacture of custom engineered foam, while also following GMP protocol.
www.rempac.com/#/markets/

Maypak, Inc. - Wayne, NJ 
Distributor, Manufacturer, Custom Manufacturer, Service Company
Egg crate convoluted foam, polyester, polyethylene & polyurethane foams, conductive anti-static, cross-linked, EPS, neoprene, rubberized hair, sponge rubber & Styrofoam.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Allen, Thank you so much I really appreciate it...


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Maryland? Sorry i know everyone is asking lol!


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

I picked up a skid of recycled Spray foam insulation walls that was used as a industrial cooler 3 inches thick 4- 5 feet wide up to 8 feet tall 20.00 gotta love habitat for humanity I think some of it was in a fish freezer a little smelly when you cut some pieces


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This is it for my old home state, MD what state is your closest border? there may be one closer there?

Universal Foam Products
16 Stenersen Lane, Suite 4B
Hunt Valley, MD 21030
(410) 825-8300
www.univfoam.com


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Allen H said:


> This is it for my old home state, MD what state is your closest border? there may be one closer there?


DE & PA are the closest borders to my area of MD.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

OK... may I also ask?
East Tennessee (Knoxville or Sevier county)
Thank you in avance.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have 0 for Delaware right now, but here is PA

Carpenter Co
57 Olin Way
Allentown, PA 18106
(610) 366-5110
www.carpenter.com

Insulation Corp of America
2571 Mitchell Ave
Allentown, PA 18103
(610) 791-4200
www.insulationcorp.com

Opco
Harrison Ave W
Latrobe, PA 15650
724-537-9300
www.opcodirect.com

Thermal Foams Inc
20 Leonberg Road
Cranberry Twp, PA (724) 742-1200
www.thermalfoams.com


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

and TN

Drew Foam Companies Inc
57 West Virginia Avenue
Memphis, TN 38106
(901) 946-1569
www.drewfoam.com

Drew Foam

3050 Barry Dr
Portland, TN 37148
(615) 325-1877
www.drewfoam.com

EFP Corp
204 Spicer Dr
Gordonsville, TN 38563
(615) 683-6700
www.efpcorp.com

EFP Corporation
431 Allied Drive
Nashville, TN 37211-3303
(615) 832-6222
www.efpcorp.com


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you very very much


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the info!


----------



## KCMongo (Oct 8, 2009)

Allen,
*****Looking for a supplier in MO or KS if you have any. You mentioned a spreadsheet, would that be something you'd be willing to share? I could help get it out on Google Docs and shared where people could search for their area themselves.
Steve "MONGO"


----------



## KCMongo (Oct 8, 2009)

Ahh meant to mention... Love YouTube Wednesday, never miss it!!
MONGO


----------



## Dave1 (Mar 7, 2011)

any companies show up for Central Florida region, say Orlando


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Allen, your old state? You lived here? I'm in Annapolis, but I can truck up to Hunt Valley... Thanks bro.. Your the man!!


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Northern Indiana?? (Fort Wayne, exactly)


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

KC mongo- email me and I will get you the [email protected]

Kansas
ACH Foam Technologies
1418 Cow Palace Rd
Newton, KS 67114
(316) 283-1100
www.achfoam.com

Cellofoam
1074 Armory Dr
Osage Beach, MO 65065
(573) 302-0110
www.cellofoam.com

Atlas EPS

911 Industrial Dr
Perryville, MO 63775
616-889-5264

www.falconfoam.com

Versa-Tech Inc
701 Sargent Drive
Fredericktown, MO 63645-7440
(573) 783-4200
www.versatechinc.net


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

For FL

Carpenter Co.
5150 Frontage Road South
Lakeland, FL 33815-0901
(863) 687-9494
www.carpenter.com

Cellofoam
11237 Astronaut Blvd
Orlando, FL 32837
(407) 888-4667
www.cellofoam.com

Dyplast of Florida
1020 SW 69th Ave
Miami, FL 33144
(305) 921-0100
www.dyplastproducts.com

Dyplast Products
12501 NW 38th Ave
Opa Locka, FL 33054
(305) 921-0100
www.dyplastproducts.com

Foam Factory INC
3510 NW 53rd St
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33309
(954) 485-6700
www.foamfactory.com

Imperial Foam & Insulation
2360 Old Tomoka Rd W
Ormond Beach, FL 32174
(386) 673-4177

Insulfoam of Florida
4500 Frontage Rd S
Lakeland, FL 33815
(863) 688-8879
www.insulfoam.com

Knauf
11000 NW 36th Ave
Miami, FL 33167
(305) 685-5010
www.knaufusa.com

Royal Foam
1333 Haines St
Jacksonville, FL 32206
(904) 866-6177

www.royalfoam.us


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Weaz- im unfamilar with the layout of indiana, are any of these close?

Cellofoam - Building Materials
150 Crossroads Dr
Whiteland, IN 46184
(317) 535-9008
www.cellofoam.com

EFP Corp
223 Middleton Run Rd
Elkhart, IN 46516
(574) 295-4690
www.efpcorp.com

Knauf Insulation
1 Knauf Dr
Shelbyville, IN 46176
(317) 398-4434
www.knaufinsulation.com


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Curley- I lived in Harford Co. from 8years old to 18 Haver de Grace MD. I still have alot of family there.


----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

How about Peoria, IL? Thanks!


----------



## Casketrepair (Nov 11, 2010)

I have gotten foam from 
Drew Foam in Portland TN (Allen listed on p4)
Nice folk

If you get the 2lb density it is dense enough to use a router on without it beading up.
Hope someone finds that useful.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

This is probably off-topic but I've never dealt directly with foam suppliers. Do they all sell small amounts directly to consumers? Is it better to approach them as being part of a haunt? Do they expect you to buy a minimum amount? Are the prices significantly better than home improvement stores or is the main reason to get hold of foam blocks or odd sizes of sheets?

I don't want to look like a fool if I call one of these places. LOL


----------



## rsay (Sep 17, 2011)

*Eastern NC*

I had no idea how hard it was to find this stuff. Do you know a supplier in Eastern NC?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Do they all sell small amounts directly to consumers? 
The one closest to me has a $200 minimum, but it has never been an issue.

Is it better to approach them as being part of a haunt? 
I dont think so, they normally want to sell foam to you and they dont care why

Do they expect you to buy a minimum amount? 
Depends on the seller

Are the prices significantly better than home improvement stores or is the main reason to get hold of foam blocks or odd sizes of sheets?
The main reason is the sizes and sheets, but the prices are better too. If all I need is 5 sheets of 1" foam...then I go with the pink stuff.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the only one in NC
If you go to their website look at the Expandedpolystyrene tab
Carpenter Co
1021 E Springfield Rd
High Point, NC 27263
(336) 431-0288
www.carpenter.com


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Allen!


----------



## goosta (Jul 24, 2011)

Any sources in central Texas? Say near Austin or San Antonio? Thanks!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

how about in Oklahoma City?


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Allen H said:


> Curley- I lived in Harford Co. from 8years old to 18 Haver de Grace MD. I still have alot of family there.


How about vendors near the former insurance capital of the country.


----------



## Bamaryan (Sep 8, 2010)

What about places in Georgia?


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

any news about this?


----------

